# ???Unicorn Horn???



## FurryFox (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry for these "Does anyone know how to make a(n) [insert fursuit accesory here]" threads. (is there anywhere else I can ask these questions?) but i've been thinking of making like ears, a tail, paws, and a Unicorn horn (from my fursona) to wear ... and I dont exactly know how to make this stuff ... soo ... does anyone know how I would keep a Unicorn horn on my head? ^_^;


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 15, 2008)

a friend gave me this idea for dragon horns.... so may be this would work for unicorn, but backwards? 

Get a headband... the kind with fabric over the plastic... cut 2 holes in the top of the fabric and feed a wire through (coat hanger may be?) then you can build your horn off of that wire and wear the headband??

Again.. not my idea so I wont take credit.. but it may work??

I would build the horn out of hard foam or something and felt or paint it....


----------

